# Overclocking CPU Voltage help



## Slendermane (Jul 5, 2013)

Good day. I'm not new to overclocking, I have overclocked my Intel Pentium E2200 from it's default 2.2 Ghz to 2.91 Ghz and I didn't have a need to raise the voltage. But I also have a 500W power source, and I was thinking I might go further, the only problem of course is the voltage. Due to me not finding anything about my kind of MoBo when it comes to overclocking a CPU, I am afraid of altering the voltage. I may know how to overclock safely, but I don't know how to set the voltages right in order to make my CPU and RAMs worth more power. Therefore, I need to know just how much I can raise the frequency of the CPU, and how much and what kind of voltage to alter. Here are my specs:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is intention for OC'ing?
Is the RAM a single stick?
Brand & Model of the GPU?
Brand & Model of the 500W PSU?

Basic OC'ing: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Increasing voltages should only be done small increments but as Tyree has asked the appropriate questions we cannot advise because if your running a low quality power supply then increasing the voltage could be bad.


----------



## Slendermane (Jul 5, 2013)

RAM: 2x GEIL 1GB, DDR2, 400 MHz bandwidth;
1x Kingston Hyper 2GB, DDR2, 400 MHz bandwidth;
GPU: Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT, 256 MB;
PSU: FSP Blue Storm II
The intention of overclocking is a better gaming experience.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Slendermane said:


> RAM: 2x GEIL 1GB, DDR2, 400 MHz bandwidth;
> 1x Kingston Hyper 2GB, DDR2, 400 MHz bandwidth;
> GPU: Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT, 256 MB;
> PSU: FSP Blue Storm II
> The intention of overclocking is a better gaming experience.


With these components, overclocking your CPU would be too risky with that PSU and the gaming experience will not improve much. Upgrading your graphics card would be more beneficial.

So as a whole, I'd rather not overclock your CPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

To clarify, you have 2 sticks of Geil RAM and 1 stick of Hyper RAM installed?
Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly causes problems and using 3 sticks on a Dual Channel Mobo puts you in Single Channel Mode and performance suffers.
FSP are lower quality PSU's and the Blue Storm II comes in 400 & 500W. Neither are 80+ certified and only have a 3 yr. warranty.
OC'ing requires/demands top quality components and an afte4market CPU heatsink/fan to prevent damage from the added stress/heat.
If you want to continue to OC, and stable at 2.91 Ghz, I would leave it alone and hope for the best.
However I would remove that odd stick of Hyper RAM regardless.


----------



## Slendermane (Jul 5, 2013)

Why remove it when it's working perfectly though? I've been using it for more than half a year without any problems, with that overclocking.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have overclocked for years and overclocking with that unit will be more than double the stress of a good unit. I wouldn't overclock with it if increasing the vcore was involved.

Also as said mixing ram specs and makes can also cause issues.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Slendermane said:


> Why remove it when it's working perfectly though? I've been using it for more than half a year without any problems, with that overclocking.





Tyree said:


> leave it alone and hope for the best.
> However I would remove that odd stick of Hyper RAM regardless.


----------

